# I'm sure won't take long for a couple well-known cabers to comment on this



## Robertriley (Feb 14, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/cheetos-cr...e-bike-lowrider-chopper-schwinn-/302637715938


----------



## spoker (Feb 14, 2018)

looks like a ice racer


----------



## Boris (Feb 14, 2018)

Posted this on another thread, and it applies here equally.

If you were driving a steamroller and saw one of these bikes parked in your path, what would you do?
A) Roll over it and keep going?
B) Roll over it, back up, roll over it again and keep going?
C) Roll over it as many times as you deemed necessary, then try to find the owner to notify them of the "accident"?

NOTE: There is no one correct answer, but "C" would be the polite thing to do.


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 14, 2018)

Was that the nineties they put those out? I thought they were cool at time!


----------



## Handyman (Feb 14, 2018)

That is one UGLY bike!  No, I take that back.  I'm sure to certain collectors this bike is really collectible, rare , and quite special in its on way.  I'd have to say its very interesting and I really wouldn't mind having one myself.  It really is quite representative of that era in time and well worth preserving.  I'd rate it as a "must have" for any collection !  Do you believe the line of bullpoop I just wrote........................that is ONE UGLY BIKE !


----------



## bricycle (Feb 14, 2018)

Must I comment on it?


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 14, 2018)

Boris said:


> Posted this on another thread, and it applies equally here.
> 
> If you were driving a steamroller and saw one of these bikes parked in your path, what would you do?
> A) Roll over it and keep going?
> ...



That's what pops in my head when I see a cool old bike that someone has dressed it up with Streamers, reflectors in the spokes, hub shiners and other misc. crap. It make's something really cool, look like dog do do!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 14, 2018)

I predict that The Chito's prize bike will be one of the most sought after bicycle in the hobby one day in the future   Oh nobody wants that old piece of junk then one day that's the rarest bike around everybody wants one but there's only 10 of them my two cents thank you and have a good day and go get you A Chito's prize bike before there's none left


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 14, 2018)

So how many proof of purchase tabs did one need to get one of these fabulous POS? I bet both of these, what ever they are, had a Cheetos bike but sold it for more Cheetos.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 14, 2018)

When I was still working in a bikeshop, I built one of those bikes for the lucky winner. It is a dangerous ride.  The front end is super heavy and flops when steering. But I agree, someday might be collectible .

And yes, I no longer want to eat Cheetos thanks to the last post


----------



## halfatruck (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks a lot, I stumbled across post 9 and now I can't see:eek:


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 14, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> So how many proof of purchase tabs did one need to get one of these fabulous POS? I bet both of these, what ever they are, had a Cheetos bike but sold it for more Cheetos.
> 
> View attachment 754545



Is the Chito's bike in there somewhere


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 14, 2018)

I may never eat Chito's again after that SHI$&@"&)(?$  that's horrible damn Chito's look what they did to that poor lady :eek:  :eek:  :eek:


----------



## vincev (Feb 14, 2018)

Yes and when you guys are fighting over one of these I will sit back and eat a bag of Cheeto's


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 14, 2018)

*CAPERS?*


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 15, 2018)

bricycle said:


> Must I comment on it?




The moment you replied....you did.

The moment I replied to your comment...I did.

But since the "well-known capers" have already made their comments,
I'll get the shovels so we can dig a hole & give this thread
a proper burial!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 15, 2018)

ivrjhnsn said:


> When I was still working in a bikeshop, I built one of those bikes for the lucky winner. It is a dangerous ride.  The front end is super heavy and flops when steering. But I agree, someday might be collectible .
> 
> And yes, I no longer want to eat Cheetos thanks to the last post




Just think of the crunch and don't read the advertisements.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 15, 2018)

Now, waitaminute...

According to Googoo Maps, VinceV's Cheetos bike is 138 miles away from this eBay listing in New Haven...

Is that where you have your second castle? How many of these things are there? Are they as plentiful as Michael Bolton cassettes?


----------



## vincev (Feb 15, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> Now, waitaminute...
> 
> According to Googoo Maps, VinceV's Cheetos bike is 138 miles away from this eBay listing in New Haven...
> 
> Is that where you have your second castle? How many of these things are there? Are they as plentiful as Michael Bolton cassettes?



In the bike collecting world these are highly sought after.They are on many collectors wish list.this is not totally complete, as 2 rare black water bottles are missing but a rare find.Dont let this opportunity pass.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 15, 2018)

vincev said:


> Yes and when you guys are fighting over one of these I will sit back and eat a bag of Cheeto'sView attachment 754695




Can anybody tell what that might have been adapted or sourced from, who built them? Are the disc brakes any good?

It l@@ks like a cross between a retro Columbia and a BMX.


----------



## vincev (Feb 15, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> Can anybody tell what that might have been adapted or sourced from, who built them? Are the disc brakes any good?
> 
> It l@@ks like a cross between a retro Columbia and a BMX.



Those are not disc brakes.Looks like the "pie plates" from road bikes.lol


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 15, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> It l@@ks like a cross between a retro Columbia and a BMX.



You forgot turd.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 16, 2018)

halfatruck said:


> Thanks a lot, I stumbled across post 9 and now I can't see:eek:




SAME! My beautiful GF will restore my vision though tonight.


----------



## spoker (Feb 17, 2018)

whats a caper?


----------



## 2jakes (Feb 17, 2018)

spoker said:


> whats a caper?




Dictionary:
*caper*1
ˈkāpər/
_verb_


skip or dance about in a lively or playful way.
"children were capering about the lounge room"
synonyms: skip, dance, romp, frisk, gambol, cavort, prance, frolic, leap, hop, jump, rollick
"children were capering about in a bicycle forum".
Capers are the unripened flower buds of Capparis spinosa or Capparis inermis. These prickly perennial plants are native to the Mediterranean and some parts of Asia. ... Brined or dried, capers are valued for the burst of flavor they give to foods, a flavor described as lemony, olivey, and definitely salty.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 17, 2018)

It ought-ta be tossed back into the ocean, only this time, chained to a bag of concrete so it can't float up again.

*R.I.P*

*POS!*


----------



## Boris (Feb 17, 2018)

I think what annoys me the most about these bike besides how ugly they are, is the fact that they chose purple as the base color. Orange would have been more consistent with other Cheetos branding.


----------



## bairdco (Feb 17, 2018)

Boris said:


> I think what annoys me the most about these bike besides how ugly they are, is the fact that they chose purple as the base color. Orange would have been more consistent with other Cheetos branding.




And it should have orange grips that stain your fingers.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 17, 2018)

I remember thinking that when the white cheddar Cheetos came out, I would Definitely not want to be going through a border crossing after eating them...


----------



## Boris (Feb 17, 2018)

bairdco said:


> And it should have orange grips that stain your fingers.




Put me down for 5 more "Likes".


----------



## Boris (Feb 17, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> I remember thinking that when the white cheddar Cheetos came out, I would Definitely not want to be going through a border crossing after eating them...




...or snorting them!


----------



## JKT (Feb 18, 2018)

My brother had one of these, complete, and in very good condition . crazy hard to ride, kinda dangerous actually !! he sold it to a co-worker of mine who loves it !! although he now also admits its dangerous to ride but still loves it.. all his friends want to buy it and every time he takes it out people stop him and want to buy it !!


----------



## vincev (Feb 18, 2018)

Extremely hard to ride.Dont even think of riding with no hands.You WILL die.if you do.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 18, 2018)

vincev said:


> Extremely hard to ride.Dont even think of riding with no hands.You WILL die.if you do.





So Ralph Nader approved this bike? :eek:


----------



## KingOBO (Feb 18, 2018)

That bike was built for Detroit.  Some needed additions would be LED's on the wheels and a loud boom box.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 5, 2018)

That is one Butt UGLY ride. Now the sea is polluted with them. What a shame. The people responsible for designing that cheesy mess, and dumping 100's overboard should be fined, jailed, and forced to ride one buck naked through the prison daily for 25 years. Then taken out to the prison yard to try to escape a well deserved thrashing whilst riding full tilt in terror from deranged inmates having their "way" with said individual.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 5, 2018)

I'd rather walk 20miles than ride, sit, or be seen with that pig over the same distance...


----------



## vincev (Mar 5, 2018)

Somehow I am not feeling the love for this classic.Some day this will be on on the same pedestal as the Bluebird,etc.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 5, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> So Ralph Nader approved this bike? :eek:




Ralph VADER.


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## SKPC (Mar 12, 2018)

Haters?  No, no, NO, that bike I would ride the 20 miles on....much better geometry and handling..


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 1, 2018)

All they had to do was drop it $50 and BAM! Another stealth Cheetos assassin sneaks by in the night.


----------

